# Bases de donnes > Oracle > Apex >  Formater un numro de tlphone franais

## fcavalli

All,
Est-ce qu'il y a quelqu'un qui sait comment formater un numro de tlphone en xx xx xx xx xx?
Merci.

----------


## Waldar

a dpend de la donne en entre, mais une expression rgulire fera trs bien l'affaire.

----------


## fcavalli

> a dpend de la donne en entre, mais une expression rgulire fera trs bien l'affaire.


O? Comment? Je ne connais pas les e.r. 
Est-ce que tu les a dj utilise avec APEX?

----------


## Waldar

Ah dsol, je n'avais pas vu que c'tait dans le sous forum APEX.
En SQL a se fait comme a par exemple :


```

```

----------


## fcavalli

> Ah dsol, je n'avais pas vu que c'tait dans le sous forum APEX.


En effet j'en ai besoin pour Apex, je sais qu'il y a des scripts Javascript, mais jusqu' maintenant je n'ai rien trouv et sur le forum officiel de Oracle pas de rponses.
Merci galement, je continue mes recherches.

----------


## Waldar

J'ai trouv ce lien, en anglais pour un numro US mais a n'a pas l'air trop sorcier de l'adapter pour un numro FR :
http://www.bridgefarmconsulting.com/...tting-in-apex/

----------


## teen6517

Il y a des modules dextension sous APEX qui vous donne le format tlphonique.

Si vous n'en trouvez pas je chercherais dans ceux que j'ai dj utiliser pour vous donner un lien

A+

----------


## fcavalli

C'est exactement mon cas...J'ai utilis le forum parce que je n'ai pas trouv la solution sur Internet...

----------

